# Road Trip to Wilmington, NC



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Me and the soon to be Mrs. Camacho Junior took a trip to see my cousin who just graduated from high school. Along the way we took the time to smoke a Rocky Patel Connecticut. Life is good.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

What a nice way to spend "quality time" on the way to big event. Nice!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I miss Wilmington...


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Good times "road trip".


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome you have to love the road trip


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

How long are/were you in Wilmington? You should look up our resident Slow Triathlete when in town.


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice Ride


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

A girl that doesn't just mind the smoke, but enjoys it as well? Hold on to that one!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

looks like a good time to me!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

thats the benefit to lif in a big country!! You can smoke a cigar just when you riding to your cousine!! If I light up a cigar when i leave, and I have to ride till it is finisht, I probably past one ar two borders!! :lol:


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Good way to pass that drive.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

road trips are great when you get to enjoy a cigar


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

amateurke said:


> thats the benefit to lif in a big country!! You can smoke a cigar just when you riding to your cousine!! If I light up a cigar when i leave, and I have to ride till it is finisht, I probably past one ar two borders!! :lol:


WOW! Is Belgium that small?:eeek:


----------

